# Hello From New Member



## Trumpy (Aug 29, 2018)

Hello all,

I just joined TAM after recently discovering the site. I'm in my 40s, live in PA, have been married for almost 11 years and have a 10 year old daughter. I'm looking forward to hopefully contributing something useful to some conversations !

Kris


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome to TAM Kris. Pull up a chair and have a drink


----------

